# NEW East Cape Skiff Dealer!



## marc352 (Apr 24, 2015)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

I am selling (2) *NEW* 2014 East Cape Glides, We are working with the East Cape Factory to get everyone in the perfect microskiff for their needs.

I currently have (2) 2014 East Cape Glides for sale with trailers. They come with the poling platforms either a 20 HP Suzuki or a 20 HP Merc, both motors are power tilt and start, tiller motors. If you do not want the motor or a different one I can switch it out for a side console. 

One of the Glides has a Carbon Marine 21 FT Pushpole with VMarine Pushpole holders as well. The Price for this Boat Motor and Trailer package is *$17,250*.

The Other one I have is Just the Boat, Motor, Poling Platform, and Trailer. The Price for this Package is *$16,500*. 

We are motivated to sell these boat normally these two packages would sell for *21-23K.


If anyone needs more info please PM me, and I would be happy to assist you!

Thank You!
*


----------



## OpenFly (Aug 31, 2015)

Location?


----------



## The Mutton Snapper (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Marc. Pictures?


----------



## marc352 (Apr 24, 2015)

Good Afternoon Everyone. 

We are located in Orlando Florida. We ship all over the US though.

I have pictures let me get you all a link for them!


----------



## marc352 (Apr 24, 2015)

Here are some of the pictures!


View media item 69View media item 68View media item 67View media item 66View media item 65View media item 64View media item 63View media item 62View media item 61View media item 60View media item 59View media item 58View media item 57


----------

